# 2017 Fattie Contest



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 21, 2017)

IMG_5718.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 21, 2017






On July 22nd we will be hosting the 4th annual Fowlerville Fattie Contest at the Wonder Dog Ranch. Last year we had a record high 20 entrees and somewhere between 70-80 people in attendance including multiple RVs/campers come out for the weekend. 

Im extending the invite to members of the Michigan memebers group once again. I started this event years ago with people I met through this website. We are all friends now and we all stay in touch through out the year and some of us hand out regularly. 

This is a family event so kids are welcome. It gets a little crazier af night but it's fun and safe for all. Friday and Saturday night we will have the hd projector going on the barn playing movies. 

I hope to meet some new Michigan smokers and bbqers this years event. Anyone who can help out with this event please pm me.

July 22nd Michigan!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 8, 2017)

Unfortunately due to the fact the faster horses festival was pushed back a week this year the fattie contest date will have to be changed. I'm not 100% sure yet but it's looking like August 12th will be the new date. I'm gonna have a firm date figured out this weekend. 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 8, 2017)

By the way I'm working faster horses with one of the fattie contest sponsors (FPP) and not just going to have a good time.


----------



## nelsonsmoker (Mar 16, 2017)

Do we have a solid date yet? I missed last year because I did not plan ahead so that is what I'm doing now.

Thanks


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry I thought I already posted it. August 12th is the new date for the 4th annual fattie contest.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 13, 2017)

Looking forward to it. I'll try to drag Dave's Ahmed's a$$ this year too!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 13, 2017)

Dinger you hear from Stan lately?


----------



## humdinger (Apr 13, 2017)

No. To be honest I have been pretty scarce myself. No reason really, just busy with kids. (Plus my new desk at work exposes my monitor to more people than before! ;)

I plan to be around a little more from now on so keep me posted if you hear from him.

Hope things are well with you and Crystal.

Take Care

-Kurt


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey everyone sorry I have been away.  I am back now and will try to make it to the 4th annual party on the 12th.  I sure had fun at the other partys at Scotts ranch.  I don't think I will be participating

in the contest this year. It will be nice to catch up with everyone at the ranch and eat some GOOD food. 

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey Stan,

Good to hear from ya. Hope all is well. See you at the party!

-Kurt


----------



## homesmokehome (May 1, 2017)

Hello my fellow smokers.

Actually I have no right calling you my fellow smokers... yet.  I'm as green and they come when it comes to smoking.

I've carried an interest in smoking for several years now.  Dreaming of the day I could smoke dinner for the first time.

The love of my life surprised me on Friday with my first smoker... And thanks to this unpleasant weather I must wait to use it. :(

I showed this thread to a co-worker of mine who is a long time smoker.  We'd be interested in checking the contest out if the invites there.

Heck maybe even one year entering.

Anymore details would appreciated.

Can't wait to start my journey....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 1, 2017)

Hsh,

Your welcome to come to the smoker contest. It started with people who met on this site a few years ago and has grown every year. 

Some of us hang out pretty regularly. 

Your welcome to put in an entree as well. Whatever your comfortable with. 

Thanks for the interest.

Smoker Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 1, 2017)

Oh yeah congrats on the new smoker!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 1, 2017)

If you have any questions about the contest or using your new smoker let me know. The knowledge this group has combined can answer just about anything.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 11, 2017)

IMG_9415.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 11, 2017






Just about a month away. I've talked to some new people so hopefully we can get some more local smokers involved this year!


----------



## humdinger (Jul 12, 2017)

Love the banner!

Looking forward to it! Will try to bring a few guys if I can.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 14, 2017)

Good deal humdinger. Think we're gonna have a few new faces from the forums the way it sounds. But we know how that goes. Guess we will have to wait and see. Also sounds like we're gonna be doing a movie on the barn drive in that Friday night for anyone who's coming early and camping. Sounds like a few so far.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 15, 2017)

Well the way it's sounding we're gonna have 3 new SMF members attend the party. That's good news as we are always trying to grow the group!


----------



## humdinger (Jul 20, 2017)

Glad to hear it. Always good to get some new recruits! I'm really looking forward to it. Been a really busy summer and this is just the R&R I need.

What's the food situation so far? I have a huge brisket that has been in my deep freezer for awhile that I want to cook up. Want me to bring it?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 20, 2017)

Sure dinger we can smoke it if you get out early enough. I'm gonna do 4 pork butts, and some turkey breasts. Stans doing beans. A new guy said he's gonna bring jerk chicken, another new guy said he's gonna bring some elk for Friday night. Should have some decent food besides fatties. 

Fattie turn in time is noon this year.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

I joined the Group today. 

Johnny B from Downriver .. 

New to smoking but eager to learn. I'm a single guy so I don't do big cooks often. Also I am in an apartment. Just room for a modest smoker.. [emoji]128526[/emoji] won't be able to go to the "Fatty in Fowlerville" get together.. Hope to keep in touch on the local smoker scene though.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

Should have made a separate post to say hi.. my bad. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 20, 2017)

Welcome rings! Sorry you can't make the aug 12th gathering. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

My car is not to healthy.. if I can talk my dad into going.. Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyway.. having a good couple burgers.. Jalapeno bacon cheddar burgers on the ECB mark IV. [emoji]128514[/emoji]













IMG_20170720_205901.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 20, 2017


















IMG_20170720_205917.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 20, 2017


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 20, 2017)

Burgers look great!

Bring your dad it's cool!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

Guess If the folks are in town I can ask. They are doing food plots on the hunting property they just cleared.  Up near Rose City . Take care all..













IMG_20170720_211844.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 20, 2017


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 21, 2017)

Got a really good friend in Mio just up the road from Rose City.
Those burgers look awesome from here.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

We've always had some relative's with.property somewhere close to West Branch or whatever.. good deer hunting areas.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 27, 2017)

Just a few weeks away boys! 

I'm gonna smoke 4 pork butts, a full packer and slaw for Saturday. I believe it was chocdog who said he had some venison and elk he was planning on bringing for Friday night. Stan is bringing beans to smoke for Saturday. I'm assuming dinger is gonna bring his mac n cheese to smoke Saturday. Hopefully robbq will bring his bacon wrapped onion rings again as they are always a hot. I think rsnovi said he was planning on bringing jerk chicken as well. I'm sure I'm missing something. Been going 100 miles an hour.

Here's the new smoker that all the contest fatties will be smoked on:













IMG_0373.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 27, 2017






I'm hoping to match last years 20 entrees.

Anyone else bringing anything? You can pm me. See y'all soon!


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm doing chuckie roast burnt ends for Saturday...making up some spinach dip and gonna have a fatty for the contest...sounds like Saturday food is covered... what's planned for those coming Friday, anything or are we fending for ourselves?...I could do up a butt for Friday night and bring with.
Trial run of new fatty idea going on the smoker in about 1/2 hour...
On a different note...
Maybe it was mentioned already but...what wood are the Fatty's being smoked on?

Walt.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry,
Just noticed the "pm" me about bringing stuff.

Walt


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 27, 2017)

_20170727_152851.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Jul 27, 2017





Got a new fatty recipe on the smoker now

Walt


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 27, 2017)

_20170727_152851.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Jul 27, 2017


















_20170727_214842.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Jul 27, 2017





New fatty recipe trial run tonight...
Bring your A game fellas [emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 28, 2017)

That fattie looks great joken!

I talked to a few guys last night at the farm who have already practiced a few fatties to. People are starting to get prepared. 

Choc said he was coming out Friday night with some elk and venison. I can pull out some venison as well and we could do some burgers and maybe some brats. 

Burnt ends sound great! Thanks for offering.

Think I might try to make a few extra fatties for Saturday and not enter them. Just have some for people to eat. Hopefully I'll have time.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 28, 2017)

Was thinking about an extra fatty also...doesn't take much longer to put two together...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 28, 2017)

The filling looks great!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2017)

IMG_0599.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 31, 2017






Getting closer boys! 

I talked to last years champ (also a 2 time champ) and he's ready to go back to back! Bring your A game!


----------



## humdinger (Aug 2, 2017)

Getting Excited. Smoked homemade Mac and cheese will be there!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 2, 2017)

Woo Hoo...Me too...
Inventorying my pantry and spice rack then making my shopping list. Smoking up another fatty this weekend along with some CSR and sweet corn.

Walt


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 2, 2017)

Woman at my work , her husband did a vertical tank build recently.. says it's really working well. I'm trying to get those 2 in the forum. They seem interested in the fowlerville fatties fest competition also.. lol


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 2, 2017)

I haven't practiced any fatties. Gonna wing it this year. Lot of work to do and I'm usually really busy all weekend of the contest. 

Rings you and your friend should come to the contest


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 3, 2017)

They have it on someone's property ? Or like a park?


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 3, 2017)

Never been there but it's my understanding that it's on private property owned by hillbillyrkstr an active forum member and avid meat smoker.
Fowlerville Pork Producers are one of a few sponsors.

Walt


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 3, 2017)

Was in Fowlerville today . At the Ford dealership [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes sir walt it's on my property in fowlerville which we refer to as Wonder Dog Ranch. We have 12 acres. Plenty of room for tents and rv's to set up shop for the weekend.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 3, 2017)

That's pretty sweet [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 3, 2017)

So, off topic a bit but I had to share...
I told my daughter I was going to Fowlerville next weekend to smoke a fatty.
"What?" she says "you don't have to go all the way to Fowlerville, I can get you some 'stuff'around here"
I said " No, no...it's a contest"
She says "to do what, see who can pass out first"?
Well maybe but...
Anyway, I now know my daughter knows where to get 'stuff' and she knows what a sausage fatty is.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 3, 2017)

Looking SO forward to coming and meeting you all...what time are you starting things Friday night?

Walt


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 3, 2017)

We had 2 rv's and a tent last year.

That's hilarious walt! 

As of now I can think of a few who are coming out Friday night. Choc said he was, robbq is coming to camp out, you walt and probably a few local friends as well. It's never big Friday night. We always have a few people over and have a fire and watch a movie on the barn. After work whenever is good by me. 

I hope we can match the 20 fatties entered from last year. fattie turn in time is noon.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Scott, I don't want to be a pest I just wanna be there enough before dark to set up, meet the hard cores, maybe help out with any last minute stuff, sip a couple cold ones and relax...was thinking about 7:30ish...


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 3, 2017)

730 works for me. I'll probably need some help throwing together 100 or so abts Friday evening


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 3, 2017)

No problem...made thousands...I'll bring my rubber gloves, cutting board and a paring knife.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 4, 2017)

Getting closer. Takes to my buddy greg last night while we cooked cooked steaks and sweet corn on FPPs grill about trying to get 30 fatties entered this year. It's gonna take some late entrees but it's not impossible!













IMG_0716.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 4, 2017





Another Thursday at the farm.


----------



## meat king (Aug 4, 2017)

I have heard about this Fatty contest from a friend on mine.  _*He said it was a blast. *_

I will be there!  Is there a prize for 1st place?


----------



## meat king (Aug 4, 2017)

The MEAT KING will be there and I am winning this contest.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 4, 2017)

And let the trash talk begin...lol
Well, mmaybe 2nd or 3rd because I AM winning this contest.  Bring your A game. I understand competition is tough.

If you haven't followed...
Fatty's are rolled with one pound of ground meat of your choice and must be turned in by 12:00 (noon) on Saturday for smoking.
Good luck...looking forward to meeting you.

Walt


----------



## meat king (Aug 4, 2017)

I got this, I heard that they are giving a whole pig to the winner.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 4, 2017)

Fowlerville Pork Producers is our main sponsor this year and yes they told me last night a whole hog is being donated as the first place prize. Winner has to pay for the cut but the hog is free. Biggest prize we have ever had. Should step up the fattie competition.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah man...that's COOL... I smell a pig roast in my future.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 7, 2017)

Fattie week ladies! 

Get your practice in the next few days if you want that whole hog in your freezer! 

Thank you again to FPP for the donation of the hog.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 7, 2017)

Beer koozies arrived last week. And I designed the first and last place shirts today. I wouldn't want to be wearing that last place shirt! Lol!

We also have a prize pack from Kreeger Farm Market and a free deer processing from Marks deer processing to award as prizes!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 7, 2017)

Cool...just finished my grocery shopping today.  Planning on three Fatty's but one might get smoked before Saturday...lol
Chuck roast burnt ends...got about 13ish pounds of chuck...
I picked up a few pounds of fresh green beans to bread up and deep fry and the makings for a double batch of spinach dip...

My daughter is still laughing about the whole fatty smoking contest thing...I might have her talked into coming Saturday afternoon.  Counting down...

Walt


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 7, 2017)

I like it joken! Solid offering!

Greg is suppose to drop FPPs rigg off Thursday so with that and my smokers we will have plenty of room!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 7, 2017)

Good deal.  I'm bringing my little 18" bullet with me just because.

Walt


----------



## humdinger (Aug 8, 2017)

Getting excited hillbilly! Got the old man coming with me and bringing his camper so we can do it up proper on Saturday night! I will be bringing two trays of mac and cheese plus the full packer brisket. I don't know if I'll have time to throw together a fatty to enter, but if I don't, I'll volunteer to judge (if you still need judges).


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 8, 2017)

Can't show up empty handed...lol
Besides, Im thinking I might wanna get invited again next year.
I've had the experience of hosting big gatherings and doing all the meat, with the only requirement for attendance is a dish to pass and a beer for me too and had far too many folks show empty handed or with a last minute bad of chips offering...I ain't gonna be one of those folks.

Walt.


----------



## bar5533 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hillbilly Sounds like I am going to miss a great party.  Jeanie and I will be up north.  I will get in touch sometime in September when I am in the Fowlerville area.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 8, 2017)

Well I appreciate it joken. Thanks. 

Your gonna miss a good one bar. Maybe next year.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 8, 2017)

Allrightythen...got the filling for the winning fatty done tonight...got à big bowl of spinach dip made up and the chuckies for burnt ends are thawing nicely and should be ready to rub up Friday for an early morning start Saturday.
Gonna give the old bullet smoker a wash down tomorrow and get it ready to load up.  See all y'all this weekend.

Walt


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds great! Competition is gonna be tough this year with that hog prize!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 9, 2017)

Uh-oh...I just made the filling for a 2nd fatty I had planned on just having as a dish to pass Saturday...
While the two fillings are pretty much as opposite as you can get flavor wise, they are both pretty darn good and IMHO worthy of entering.
Decisions, decisions...

Walt.
PS
If that's the hardest thing I have to do today...everybody should have it so hard [emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 9, 2017)

IMG_0932.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 9, 2017






First fattie pic sent to me. Somebody already has one rolled! Be interesting to see how it holds up for a few days in the fridge.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 9, 2017)

Picked up the shirts today. They came out good.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 9, 2017)

Cool deal. I'll be interested too.
I didn't roll mine yet because I was worried about them holding up...at the same time I want the flavors of my filling to meld and develop.
Can't wait to see the shirts.  I used to own a custom tee shirt shop.
Walt.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 10, 2017)

Wish you still owned that shop walt would have saved me some coin!


----------



## bellevillesmoke (Aug 10, 2017)

Sounds like good eats and great company!  Excited to be there this Saturday, count me in!  Plan on bringing my wife and brother also.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 10, 2017)

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood and looks like old mama nature is gonna be nice to us on Saturday.
The time is almost here...
Counting it down by hours now.

Walt.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 10, 2017)

Good news...looking forward to meeting you and family...

Walt.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 10, 2017)

IMG_0951.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 10, 2017






Rules.

Why you ask?

Because this isn't some Busch league event. 

Follow them. Have fun. Turn in by noon. Make sure you bring your box greens or you'll have a fattie in a styrofoam box.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 10, 2017)

IMG_0959.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 10, 2017





2nd fattie done! Guy just sent me this pic!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 10, 2017)

Woo hoo...just finished breading green beans for deep frying Saturday.  Triple egg wash with flour/bread ctumb dredge after each egg wash.

Walt


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 10, 2017)

Lmao @ no bribe of booze. Lol [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

Rings we've had the garnish be cash, we've had pints of jack Daniels put in the box, and we had a whole lid of a box covered in penthouse pics. Seriously! Lol! People do anything to win.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 11, 2017)

Holy crap, this sounds awesome. I haven't been on the site in a while just happen to lurk this morning and stepped into this honey hole... my fatties have been on national syndicated radio I really should do this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anglerman (Aug 11, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Rings we've had the garnish be cash, we've had pints of jack Daniels put in the box, and we had a whole lid of a box covered in penthouse pics. Seriously! Lol! People do anything to win.



What's the entry fee to smoke a fatty? And could you pm me some directions? My wife really wants me to do this but I'm always nervous doing new things like this. We are smoking some pork butts tonight for a party coming up so we are trying to figure out if I can fit this in my timeline.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

No entry fee to enter a fattie. Just ask that people bring a dish to pass or some meat to cook for dinner because we're expecting 100+ people.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

And again Fattie turn in time is noon. We smoke all the fatties together on one smoker so alls you have to do is show up with a fattie made before noon.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 11, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> No entry fee to enter a fattie. Just ask that people bring a dish to pass or some meat to cook for dinner because we're expecting 100+ people.



Thanks for the reply hillbilly, could you share directions to your place? If I get up the nerve to do this I'll definitely bring a fatty and a dish to pass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anglerman (Aug 11, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> And again Fattie turn in time is noon. We smoke all the fatties together on one smoker so alls you have to do is show up with a fattie made before noon.



Also is this kid friendly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes kid friendly


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

Come on down. The more the merrier.
Better bring your A game if you want a chance at that whole hog for first place; being provided by the biggest event sponsor Fowlerville Pork Producers.
Hope to see you and the family there.

Walt


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

Well it's almost time ladies and germs.













IMG_20170811_103327873.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 11, 2017


















IMG_20170811_094653827_HDR.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 11, 2017





Here's a sneak peak at two of the four chuckies rubbed up and wrapped for burnt ends Saturday.
Now it time to move on to building...
THE WINNING FATTY [emoji]128588[/emoji][emoji]128588[/emoji][emoji]128588[/emoji]












_20170814_115825.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 14, 2017





Smoked with hickory and mesquite for 8 hrs Saturday


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

Looking good walt!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

It's Fattie Day Eve! 

Movie on the barn tonight for those who come out today.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 11, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> It's Fattie Day Eve!
> 
> Movie on the barn tonight for those who come out today.



Hillbilly I sent you a Message for location :)


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

IMG_20170811_122322782.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 11, 2017





Fatty one done...


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

IMG_20170811_131450216.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 11, 2017





Woo hoo fatty number two












IMG_20170812_161943900_HDR.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 14, 2017





Smoked up with the other 33 entries.












_20170814_164323.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 14, 2017





Sliced and boxed and ready for the judges table.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

Well my kitchen prep is just about done for the contest tomorrow...
Let's see some pics of you fatty handiwork guys.

Walt


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

Well, best laid plans...one thing right after another trying to get to Fowlerville tonight...
Hoping for 10:00 pm now.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 11, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Well my kitchen prep is just about done for the contest tomorrow...
> Let's see some pics of you fatty handiwork guys.
> 
> Walt



Still working on preping my stuff so I can get rolling


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

We're waiting joken


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

Ok I just turned right on sober
Where are you from here


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey Scott
Where's your place...I'm.on sober now


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

Sober and Marsh


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

Spencer drive. If you get to owosso your to far


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 11, 2017)

How far from Fowlerville rd


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

Keep going last right before owosso. You'll pass marsh and then next right


----------



## anglerman (Aug 12, 2017)

Scott how far down spencer drive are you? Left or right side?


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 12, 2017)

IT'S FATTY TIME LADIES AND GERMS.
Beautiful day here at the Wonderdog Ranch...
Got two smokers up and running so grab your Fatty's and come on down for your chance at that first prize whole hog provided by Fowlerville Pork Producers.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 12, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> IT'S FATTY TIME LADIES AND GERMS.
> Beautiful day here at the Wonderdog Ranch...
> Got two smokers up and running so grab your Fatty's and come on down for your chance at that first prize whole hog provided by Fowlerville Pork Producers.



Leaving from Portland now


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 13, 2017)

IMG_1022.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 13, 2017






Nighty night dinger.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 13, 2017)

Had an AMAZING time at the fatty contest...much much thanks to the guys that sponsor this event.
Sometimes in this crazy world we live in today folks are a little apprehensive about going to a private event hosted by people they've met on line where in.many cases your not even sure you know their real names....
WELL, I spent the entire weekend in exactly that situation and couldn't have felt more welcome, comfortable or at home.
It was just FUN being with a bunch of folks all hanging out cooking and eating GREAT food with the kids running around playing on the slip-n-slide, or s little baseball or any number of other yard games going on
Friendly conversation, a little friendly trash talk, sharing recipes and techniques.
I met some great folks, am sure I made some new friends and KNOW this won't be last fatty contest...
Thanks again to all the folks who worked so hard to host this 5th annual fatty contest.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 13, 2017)

anybody who took pics please post them I was to busy trying to run this thing to take any. 

Thanks the Fowlerville Pork Producers for donating the whole hog, and smoking all the fatties! They're kind of a big deal.

Thanks to the judges! 9 judges 33 fatties! This contest gets bigger every year! 

Thanks to the new guys who came out. Had a great time and you all cooked some great food! 

Last of the campers rolled out about noon. 

Parties over!













IMG_1025.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 13, 2017)

Haha.. ground all trampled and burns around the fire pit.. looks like a few people were there.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 13, 2017)

IMG_1026.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 13, 2017


















IMG_1027.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 13, 2017






All 33 fatties loaded on the smoker!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 13, 2017)

They had name tags? [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## anglerman (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for hosting the gathering Scott, my first one attending and had a good time. Really worried about not knowing anyone but was welcomed as soon as we showed up. Had some really good fatties to sample. I suck at remembering names but met some super nice people. I'm definitely keeping this in mind for next year.

I'm going to try and share the link to Youtube of me calling into Armed American Radio talking about my fatty. I went into the bedroom to call in where it was quiet and my wife could listen on live radio out in the living room. As soon as I said it I could hear her cracking up.




[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 13, 2017)

No problem. Thanks for coming out and entering! We will see you next June for the 6th annual Fowlerville Fattie Contest!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 13, 2017)

IMG_1041.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 13, 2017






Ending the weekend the same way I started it Friday in the barn for fattie contest prep. Woodford and Two Hearted. Can't go wrong.


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 14, 2017)

Pictures Pictures













P8120193.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






The FPP smoker.













P8120121.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






The fire box has a pid running a fan that you can see in top corner. The pid is in a box on front of trailer that I did not get a pic of.













P8120120.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120109.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






Loading the Fatties.  That's Rock star in front.













P8120106.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






A couple of Michiganders Kurt ( in the green)Crystal and Walt













P8120107.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






some fatties getting ready to put on.













P8120098.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120096.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






Loading the fatties













P8120100.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120101.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






33 fatties













P8120102.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120103.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






Ready to take off













P8120140.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120144.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120145.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






Don't they look good













P8120146.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120147.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






I think at least 90 Lbs













P8120148.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120149.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






Kurt made venison and elk sliders. These are the venison sliders













P8120124.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






Venison burgers about done elk burgers just onto the right. ( sorry bad pics)













P8120125.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






The sliders were top notch.

The pork producers made a brisket and burnt ends from the point.













P8120086.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120087.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120088.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






Allso a couple racks of ribs to munch on.













P8120091.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






Some ABTs













P8120129.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120127.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017


















P8120128.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 14, 2017






There will be more.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 14, 2017)

IMG_20170812_122827834_HDR.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 14, 2017


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 14, 2017)

_20170814_115825.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 14, 2017


















_20170814_163608.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 14, 2017


















IMG_20170812_195009367.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 14, 2017





Some smoked chuck...some sliced and some chopped and sauced up for burnt ends


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 14, 2017)

_20170814_164323.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 14, 2017





Walt's cinnamon spiced apple baklava fatty sliced, boxed and ready for the judges.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 14, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Walt's cinnamon spiced apple baklava fatty sliced, boxed and ready for the judges.



I need more of this


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes that apple fattie was one of the few I tried and it was very good. I didn't even try my own fattie.


----------



## bellevillesmoke (Aug 15, 2017)

Wanted to say thank you again for inviting me to your event and I had a great time.  Meet some good people and learned alot, not to mention got to try some great fatties and learn some tips.  Appreciate all your hospitality Scott, look forward to being part of next years event if possible.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 15, 2017)

Awesome! Glad you guys enjoyed it Belleville! I hope you'll come out and enter next year. Sorry I didn't get to talk to your more I was being pulled in a million different directions. We had a a lot of new people come out this year so that helps it grow. I don't know what time you left but it went on pretty late. 


We've already been talking about making some improvements for next years contest. The contest next year is the first Saturday in June so mark your calendar and enter a fattie.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2017)

IMG_1088.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 16, 2017






Crushed some leftovers from the fattie contest dinner. I didn't eat at all Saturday with the exception of a few bites of different fatties and the brisket we pulled after midnight. 

Pork topped with southern slaw, dingers brisket, and some of stans beans did the trick last night! Wish I would have made a plate Saturday!


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 16, 2017)

More pics.  This was a great party.  I got to meet new SMF members and we had a blast.  There was too much food but it all was good. There was no way you could just try everything and eat dinner too.  I missed out on walts cinnamon spiced apple baklava fatty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I did want to try that.  Scott and Crystal are the best hosts you could ask for.  Every year it gets better and better.

Here are the rest of the pics I took.













P8120152.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017






Jokensmokens set up.  Walts adding coal to it. The smoked chuck is in there.

Some of the finished fatties













P8120164.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120155.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120156.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120157.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120158.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120159.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120160.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120161.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120162.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120163.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120174.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120164.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017






The winner of the Hog.













P8120198.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120197.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017






The looser.













P8120196.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017






The flat from the brisket Scott did.













P8120202.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017






People pics













P8120191.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120080.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120081.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120082.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120083.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120084.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120089.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120114.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120117.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120118.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120135.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120136.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120142.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120165.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017






Food pics.













P8120190.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120167.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120168.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120175.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120176.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120177.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120178.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120185.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120186.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120187.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120188.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


















P8120189.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017






The only fire pic I took.  It normally is much larger.













P8120204.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 16, 2017


----------



## anglerman (Aug 16, 2017)

The important question is... who's going to start this weekend attempting to perfect next years winning fatty [emoji]9757[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> The important question is... who's going to start this weekend attempting to perfect next years winning fatty [emoji]9757[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


 was just talking to a lady at work. Telling her we have to go next year.. showing her some of the pics. Told her that her husband and myself will have to bring it next June. Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Was wondering about adult beverages, didn't see any Solo cups floating around. But I did zoom in on a beer or 2.












IMG_20170816_172924.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 16, 2017






[emoji]127866[/emoji]


----------



## anglerman (Aug 16, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Was wondering about adult beverages, didn't see any Solo cups floating around. But I did zoom in on a beer or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lots of beer and solo cups just flew under the radar I guess... lol 

Don't bother bringing a fatty though... I already won [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

:second:   [emoji]11013[/emoji][emoji]11013[/emoji][emoji]11013[/emoji][emoji]11013[/emoji][emoji]11013[/emoji][emoji]11013[/emoji] your pic from 2018 lol


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2017)

IMG_1133.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 16, 2017






I'm not crying about another day of leftovers!

Jokens chucky ends, the smoked thighs pulled, stans beans, southern slaw, and the dill pasta salad that i need the recipe for!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 16, 2017)

Not too many, not to few but if you'll notice in the pic of me loading some charcoal to my little smoker there is a beer and solo cup within easy reach
Lol

Walt


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2017)

Oops! Forgot to mention the Wonder Dog! She's waiting for hers! Lol


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2017)

I had two fattie ideas going into this year. I'm not sure I'll enter next year because I'm so busy on competition day. But if I can get a few things done earlier in the week, and delegate a few more things I might give it a go. I have a few ideas that should help me streamline things next June. 

So yeah I have an idea. The one I switched the day before this year I'll use next year.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

How was the restroom situation? Did you have a porta potty or 2?


----------



## anglerman (Aug 16, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> How was the restroom situation? Did you have a porta potty or 2?



Yes there was one there [emoji]9757[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji][emoji]9996[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------



## anglerman (Aug 16, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> IMG_1133.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that dill pasta salad recipe, we brought it, I freaking love that stuff


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> Yes there was one there [emoji]9757[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji][emoji]9996[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


That stuff costs money .. hope nobody had to foot the bill and pay to much.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Could charge a couple dollars next year. It wouldn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> I have that dill pasta salad recipe, we brought it, I freaking love that stuff


If I still have this shirt next year, I will wear it. Lol 












IMG_20170731_213700.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 16, 2017


----------



## anglerman (Aug 16, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> If I still have this shirt next year, I will wear it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's messed up... lol


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 16, 2017)

I'd love that recipe too...that was some yummy stuff.

Walt.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> IMG_1133.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant to post on this comment.. if I still have this shirt I will wear it next June [emoji]128521[/emoji]












IMG_20170731_213700.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 16, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Just hope people know who Chucky is.


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 16, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Could charge a couple dollars next year. It wouldn't hurt my feelings.


I think at least a donation can.  I know this cost Scott quite a bit each year.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't think a $5.00 or $10.00 or even $20.00 fee for actually entering a fatty would chase anyone away...and a donation can is an EXCELLENT idea.
I know what get togethers like this cost, I've done a couple, and it isn't cheap.

Walt.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> I don't think a $5.00 or $10.00 or even $20.00 fee for actually entering a fatty would chase anyone away...and a donation can is an EXCELLENT idea.
> I know what get togethers like this cost, I've done a couple, and it isn't cheap.
> 
> Walt.


For all the work and prep they do.. The electric and silverware.. Probably have to rent tables.. paper plates..couple porta potties would be nice. This could get bigger


----------



## anglerman (Aug 16, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr



 jokensmoken


Here's the recipe [emoji]127867[/emoji]

DILL PICKLE PASTA SALAD

Yields a half size steam pan

You should get enough pickle juice from the one jar but wouldn't hurt to have a little extra on hand.

INGREDIENTS:
* 1lb dry med. shell pasta
* 16oz jar Vlasic Snack'mms sliced
* 8oz block cheddar cheese diced
* 1 tablespoons dried dill or 4 TBS fresh dill
* 1 cup pickle juice

DRESSING
* 1 & 1/3 cup mayonnaise
* 2/3 cup sour cream
* 1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
* 8 tablespoons pickle juice
* salt & pepper to taste

DIRECTIONS:
* Boil pasta al dente according to package directions. Run under cold water to stop cooking.
* Toss cold pasta with about 1 cup of pickle juice and set aside for about 5 minutes. Drain & discard pickle juice.
* Combine all dressing ingredients in a small bowl and mix well.
* Toss all ingredients in a large bowl. Refrigerate at least 1 hour before serving.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 16, 2017)

Yup, I agree...maybe more of this year's attendees could chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks Joe...I'm writing it in my recipe book.
I've had similar but with bread and butter pickles... I definitely like the dill better.

Walt.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

That pasta salad can be made with lemon juice in it too.. I have made it before similar. Probably instead of pickle juice. Don't remember.


----------



## chocdog (Aug 16, 2017)

Really had a great time!  Can't wait for next year!  Time for a bacon intervention......nah!  A1 shindig for sure.  All good folk!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2017)

I know who chucky is. Lol.

I drank plenty of beer starting Thursday after work all the way through Sunday morning. My buddy matt brewed a few craft beers and brought the kegs. One was a torpedo clone I asked him to make:













IMG_0955.PNG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 16, 2017





We named it Wonder Dog IPA and that's Hooper the Wonder Dog in the middle of that Sierra Nevada pic jumping off a dock up north. 

Matt also suggested a smoked hop wheat beer for the smoker party which I thought was a perfect choice:













IMG_0833.PNG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 16, 2017





Wonder Dog Ranch Smoked American Wheat.

Thanks to matt for donating his time and money with both beers.

Matt actually won a brewery contest a few years back and the brewery sold his beer on tap for a year because of it. Guy has talent. After I told him I wanted a torpedo double IPA clone and he said he could do it he asked what else I wanted and I told him "I'm not a brewmaster but as a pit master I don't like people telling me what to do, so do what you think is best". 

Well matt figured a smoked hop beer was best and he was right. Fit the smoker contest perfect and you could taste the smoke in every sip. I have never taste anything like it. 

We do always rent a portajohn. It's clean as can be as it's only used two days. 

As far as charging for entry I don't want to scare anyone away. We love this thing growing from 6 entrees five years ago to 33 this year! 

With that said it's also gone from a few hundred bucks a year to put on to somewhere in the neighborhood of $600-800 this year. I haven't counted all the costs and honestly I don't want to. Lol. It was worth it! I was given a few donations this year that helped. Maybe we can get a few more next year to help offset the costs. I'm gonna guess if we grow next year the way we have been we're gonna have higher costs. 

With that said people bringing meat to smoke, or sides to pass, or people helping me move things along when I ask for help also help so much. I couldn't have done it without all the sides added by dozens of people. Or the brisket and Mac n cheese from dinger. Or walts chuck ends. Or Kurt's elk & venison sliders. Or stans beans. Or how about not just FPPs whole hog donation, but greg (FPP owner) bringing his smoker and also being the pit master! 

Thank you everyone for all your help, offerings, and donations. I'm sure we can make this work again next year or we wouldn't have made the date already. Any and all help is appreciated. 

Hell robbq (first fattie champ) coming out a few weeks after knee surgery and crashing Friday night and helping make 150 abts with the rest of us while he was in pain was incredible! 

Just a great group of people we've had helping for 5 years! And we added more this year who I know will continue to add to this group year after year. 

As far as the beer comment most of the beers we're covered in koozies I had made this year:













IMG_1138.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 16, 2017





I tried to make sure everyone who needed one got one or two. I still have some left over of anyone wants one. 

 I saw more support this year than ever so I know we're in good shape. We can make this event bigger with out a doubt. Wonder Dog Ranch is 12 acres so there is room to grow. I just don't want it to get too big to fast where I don't know the people who show up. It's stlll my home so adding 20-25 a year works. I just don't want 100 new people all at once who I just don't know. With all your help (you know who I'm talking about) we can grow this contest reasonably and all have a great time doing it! Hope to see everyone again next year! I'm sure stan will have a thread for it up soon!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2017)

Choc I'll see you at the farm soon bro. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2017)

Angler thanks for the recipe! One of my favorite new additions to this years party! 

Also thanks for coming out from Portland! That's a drive! My wife and I loved meeting your family! I hope you'll come back out for the contest next June!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2017)

IMG_1037.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 16, 2017






Anyone post a pic of the official 2017 fattie contest poster yet?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## humdinger (Aug 18, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> IMG_1022.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, cool pic. It was quite peaceful. Thanks for letting us plug in.



hillbillyrkstr said:


> anybody who took pics please post them I was to busy trying to run this thing to take any.
> 
> Thanks the Fowlerville Pork Producers for donating the whole hog, and smoking all the fatties! They're kind of a big deal.
> 
> ...



It was a great time. I enjoyed meeting and talking with Greg. He's a wealth of bbq knowledge and very generous.



BellevilleSmoke said:


> Wanted to say thank you again for inviting me to your event and I had a great time.  Meet some good people and learned alot, not to mention got to try some great fatties and learn some tips.  Appreciate all your hospitality Scott, look forward to being part of next years event if possible.


It was good meeting you and your brother Belleville. I'll be watching for more of your posts on the forum. Keep on smoking! 



hillbillyrkstr said:


> IMG_1088.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 While my brisket was edible, it wasn't my best. I'll step it up next year for sure! 


Rings R Us said:


> Was wondering about adult beverages, didn't see any Solo cups floating around. But I did zoom in on a beer or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone was enjoying themselves and their drinks, But there were lots of kids around so it didn't get too crazy. 


Rings R Us said:


> Could charge a couple dollars next year. It wouldn't hurt my feelings.



I'd be more than happy to contribute $$ next year.


HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I think at least a donation can.  I know this cost Scott quite a bit each year.


Agreed. I also think we should form small committees; trash wranglers, cutting board and cutlery cleaners, yard clean up crew, etc.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 18, 2017)

I would be willing to put in some K.P. duty[emoji]129299[/emoji] I'm off weekends and usually have a few days vacation to burn in June.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 19, 2017)

I don't know how Scott felt, but I was the last to roll out Sunday and as I looked around found myself VERY impressed with the lack of strewn garbage trash or junk for the numbers.
I've had bigger messes after a normal Saturday afternoon BBQ.
That isn't to say I disagree with a sort of volunteer duty roster but the folks who attended were VERY considerate all on their own and did a fair job of policing their trash.

Walt.


----------



## chocdog (Aug 19, 2017)

As far as collections-donations go I would be more than willing to contribute.  It was such a good time, I could not imagine that people would be taken aback by a small donation.  I think we have all paid cover charges at bars....and that's a waste of money.  I like the committee idea and I would be willing to lend my time before, during and after.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 19, 2017)

2018 Test fatty heading for the smoker soon


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 19, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> 2018 Test fatty heading for the smoker soon


 

cool videos. You have one of these shirts? [emoji]128514[/emoji]












IMG_20170819_161201.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 19, 2017


----------



## anglerman (Aug 19, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> cool videos. You have one of these shirts? [emoji]128514[/emoji]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap NO but I neeeeeed one


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 19, 2017)

Man, I need one of those shirts.
Where'd it come from?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 19, 2017)

I think it's my dad's shirt.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 19, 2017)

Well that don't help...lol...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 19, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Well that don't help...lol...


Mom said she thinks from a gift shop somewhere near Manistee perhaps.. lol 

I see online . They have some more.












UofFishigan.JPG



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 19, 2017


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 19, 2017)

If you Google "fishigan state shirt" or fishigan state University shirt" you'll find several places to mail order or online order them.

Walt.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks again everybody. While I'll never ask for more than a dish to pass donations are always appreciated. And any and all help with prep and set up the night before, or help running stuff or clean up the day of is always appreciated as well. Because of all the help Saturday cleaning up and breaking down the clean up Sunday wasn't to bad at all. 

I'd just like to thank you all again. It was a blast! The biggest and best for the 5th year! Hopefully we can kick it up a notch next year.


----------



## humdinger (Aug 24, 2017)

Found one more picture of the bon fire. 













20170812_202625.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Aug 24, 2017


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 24, 2017)

That picture is a little close to what the fire was like till midnight or so.
[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice pic dinger. But this years fire was tame compared to most fires we've had out here. 













IMG_2525.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 24, 2017


















IMG_0864.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 24, 2017






This is the norm around Wonder Dog Ranch.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 25, 2017)

I had commented a few days ago about the burnt patches around the pit. Lol now I see why.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 25, 2017)

Yeah it's usually way worse rings. Not sure why it didn't get a bit crazier this year. I had nothing to do with starting or keeping the fire going. Not sure who did. I know I have about 20 pallets left over. Maybe we will have a smaller get together in October or something.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 25, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Yeah it's usually way worse rings. Not sure why it didn't get a bit crazier this year. I had nothing to do with starting or keeping the fire going. Not sure who did. I know I have about 20 pallets left over. Maybe we will have a smaller get together in October or something.


Chili cook off. [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm already in a chili cook off every September. Not a bad idea though.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 25, 2017)

[emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 25, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I'm already in a chili cook off every September. Not a bad idea though.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 25, 2017)

just was watching Steven Reichland cook a pork butt with a $10k Kalamazoo smoker. [emoji]128514[/emoji] that is one bad azz smoker.. Kalamazoo free standing charcoal smoker.. very nice. Actually it's more like $13k

Now he is cooking a packer brisket. He's doing a tribute to Aaron Franklin but doing the brisket in a Kamado cooker.  He wrapped at 170 and He pulled at 200 and put in cooler 2 hours.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 25, 2017)

IMG_20170825_214800.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 25, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 25, 2017)

Something Big 10 Game Day related would be cool. Tail Gate.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 27, 2017)

We might be able to do something where people bring smokers and we can do a tailgate for a Michigan game.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Pre cook and reheat stuff too..


----------



## anglerman (Aug 28, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> We might be able to do something where people bring smokers and we can do a tailgate for a Michigan game.



You meant Michigan State right? Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> You meant Michigan State right? Lol


Yes.. Michigan [emoji]128514[/emoji]












IMG_20170828_220724.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 28, 2017


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 28, 2017)

The other school in Michigan??? Ummmm no. Unless we're talking izzo and basketball they are worthless to talk about and watch.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

It's all good.. I only have 2 family members that went to michigan, one was not even on the main campus, was Dearborn campus. My niece goes to Ann Arbor Campus 
I was into football during the Woody Hayes vs Bo erra.


----------



## anglerman (Apr 5, 2018)

Getting close to pulling the trigger on this bad boy... should fit a few fatties on this


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 5, 2018)

I like it angler! Have it ready by September!


----------



## anglerman (Apr 5, 2018)

20-22 week lead time it’ll be tight. It’s going to be similar to this but on a slightly smaller footprint


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks good! See you in September


----------



## chocdog (Apr 5, 2018)

Can't wait!


----------



## anglerman (Aug 9, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looks good! See you in September



Will you be starting a new thread for the 2018 contest? And have you worked out all the details I thought I read something somewhere about a kids contest? And did you decide to do a entrance fee?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 9, 2018)

Choc Dog! What’s up brother?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 9, 2018)

Haven’t finalized all the details yet. 

Probably let stan start a thread. 

Yeah if we have enough kids entrees we will have a kids contest. 

Doubt I’ll charge entree fees. Don’t want to push people away. I’ll take any donations to help out with the costs or help The event in any way. 

Been a busy year and this thing has been pushed way back. But I have spoke with robb, stan, Kurt, & dinger (the SMF MI crew) and they are all in. Along with farmer scott, and a few other regulars around here along with last years champ Jermey. 

Scott


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 9, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Haven’t finalized all the details yet.
> 
> Probably let stan start a thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm in scott... 
Looking forward to it...
Any help.you need PM me, I'll do what I can.
In fact I'll volunteer ahead of time to bring three or four 2019 (thinking ahead) fatty contest donation cans to ser out.
Looking forward to spending the weekend again...last year was a blast...

Walt


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 9, 2018)

Doing a couple fatties this weekend for a warm up.
Same rules as past years?

Walt


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 10, 2018)

Sounds good joken!

We’re gonna have a round table rules meeting here in the next week or so and go over the rules. Square everything away. I’ll make sure everyone knows the 2018 rules in advance. 

Thanks


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 27, 2018)

Ok boys....

I don’t think we’re gonna start another thread. Trying to level out the crowd a bit this year. But if you’ve previously been involved your in. So @handymanstan @chocdog @robbq 

 humdinger


 anglerman
 and anyone else I might have forgot shoot me a text or a pm on this site with any questions, and I’ll send you this years dates, turn in times, and rules. Hope to see you all soon.

Smoker


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 27, 2018)

Also are you guys all entering fatties? Trying to get a list


----------



## anglerman (Aug 27, 2018)

I’ll be entering but sadly I can’t commit because of my job and knowing last minute if I’m required to work that day.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 6, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Also are you guys all entering fatties? Trying to get a list


Hey Hillbilly! I don't think I'll be entering a fatty this year, but the classic mac and cheese will make another appearance. Also I'll bring my high-top tables and my smoker if you still need it. Let me know. See you Saturday.
-Kurt


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 6, 2018)

Half a hog including processing to the winner dinger! That’s not enough to get you to enter a fattie???

Lol!

Yes the high tops were well used last year. I need to buy some of those. They’d be greatly appreciated. And yes we could use the smoker for sure. Want to use it for the kids fattie entrees. Need to have it up and hot by 1130am. Is that ok?

Your old man coming out with you this year? 

Scott


----------



## humdinger (Sep 6, 2018)

It's a propane smoker so warming it up is never a problem! LOL Yeah your house is about 1hr30min drive from mine, so I'll leave about 8:30-9am just to be safe.

Not sure about my dad, I have to talk to him tonight. Might try to bring my bro or Dave along. My daughter is probably coming too. She's 8 so hopefully there's some other kids to play with again this year.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 6, 2018)

Ok cool. Thanks.

They’ll be kids running around as always!


----------

